# New high powered pellet?



## Counterstriker (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been wanting to buy a new air rifle for a long time. I own a Vsr 10 g-spec with multiple upgrades but thats a lame airsoft.. I want something that can actually harm the game... I want a .22 pellet gun but a .177 will suffice. Spending limit... is about 200-300... I don't like the c02 powered ones to much.. but if they are more powerful then it's cool.

Thanks


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

get one of those gamo hunter extreme air rifle it shoots 1600fps with pba pellets and 1250 with lead pellets


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

please don't just look at the speed that the rifle fires at.... look for something that will shoot around 600-700 fps.. that should be fine.

when a pellet gets going above 1100 fps it will start to tumble... so all accuracy is out the window


----------



## uffodc (Jul 30, 2009)

Woogie-man:
I have been looking for the research on this topic, were did you learn about the tumbling of a pellet at or around the speed of sound?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

pyramydair.com and other airgun websites.

Depending on elevation, temperature, and humidity, anything above 1050fps is not recommended in airguns. There is NO accuracy and you also lead the barrel much quicker. Don't even question that. The best speed for an airgun is between 500 and 900 fps.

Lots of folks bring their centerfire mentality into airgunning. These are simple laws of physics. A skirted, light pellet becomes unstable in flight at close to supersonic speed or above, and accuracy is down the toilet. Those who say their guns shoot at 1200-1600fps AND accurately are kidding themselves. Above that, companies like Gamo that don't really care about the truth, use lightest pellets possible to achieve supersonic speeds. Why? Advertisement strategy. They know that velocity sells.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

As far as caliber goes...I really don't see a need for anything larger than a .177 for small game. My newest rifle really likes 6.9 gr RWS S-H-P which result in one shot kills on chest hit squirrels. Granted, so far all my shots have been within 20yds...but would expect the same results at 30...my self imposed limit.
Also, .22 pellets are over twice the cost.


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

I would agree with Spentwings, the .177 is plenty of rifle for hunting the types of game these rifles are designed for. The Gamo Hunter Series contains some excellent rifles, but the model mentioned in the above post with MVs of 1650fps with "light" Raptor pellets has a cocking weight of almost 60 pounds and a price tag of over $500.

I'm probably biased a bit because I own one, but the Gamo Big Cat is a rifle/scope combo you should take a serious look at. With a cocking weight of 38 pounds it will deliver 1000fps with "legitimate" hunting pellets and 1250 with the 5 gr. Raptor (a good pellet but loses velocity very quickly)

Retail is Approx. $160, but I suspect they can be had at some Walmart stores for $15 or $20 less. A good rifle/scope for the money.

F. Prefect


----------

